

Pentagon Uses MEMEX to Hunt for ISIS on the Dark Web - clsec
http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/12/politics/pentagon-isis-dark-web-google-internet/index.html

======
clsec
It looks like MEMEX is now a reality. See my other submission about it's
development here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9560182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9560182)

